# N28 - Another crack at ALEC



## NM Black Cross Medic (Jan 16, 2012)

For those of you who were at the anti-ALEC action in Scottsdale, it was an honor.
However, ALEC has still not been properly exposed and I want another crack at them.
Washington DC, November 28: Lets shut the bastards down!


----------

